# Google Earth



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

http://earth.google.com/

This is a really great site. Try it and see what you think.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Kind of scary. Image the resolution you could get if you paid for it!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Neat site. But I couldn't see my house.























Gary


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

also try http://maps.google.com/

find your address on the map and then hit the satellite button... totally cool


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome Sites

Thanks
Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cool site BBB

Don


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

BBB,

My son and I have been playing with Google Earth for several days now. Really cool.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool BBB, but it looks like it uses the same photo database as Terraserver.

I zoomed in on my house, and could see my Coleman pop-up out front (same photo as I have seen on Terraserver).

As a note, we have not owned the Coleman for 2 years, so the pictures are obviously not real time either.

But still, very cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, same here - old picture. There are places that terraserver doesn't go - like Spokane, just a big blank spot. Google Earth has everything in the area (I thought it might have been restricted from the terraserver but I guess not).


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

so, do you get more detailed/higher resolution satelite images for the upgraded version, or just more data points on the map?

scott


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm not sure - it would be handy if they'd tell you what you get for the money. Might persuade more people to pay it.

Not a good sales approach is it?

BBB


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

In this day and age that's a scary deal.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Depends on which terraserver you go to, Brian. The Microsoft TerraServer is showing it's age, but is still quite good and has a wide coverage, albeit only in black and white. The other terraserver is very good, in color, really current, but costs money, unless you are willing to deal with only 8 meter resolution, which is free. Not sure why the MS terraserver only covers portions of Spokane when it covers every little town conceivable in Idaho. Google on the other hand, only has good images of populated areas. That may change in the future, but for right now it's not to good if you want to look at the back country or even just a little short of the back country.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

That is very cool. I was able to find my house. It is obviously not recent, as the Target store near our house isn't even started. And it was taken in the Winter as the grass is brown!

I also saw my horse grazing in the pasture at the boarding stable. Fun!


----------

